# engineering



## joshtodd

Hi all,

I'm an English trained mechanical engineer (UHV,HV surface science, vacuum) looking to move to Japan in about 6 months time. Does anyone know about any of these industries in Japan and how hard it is to find work in this sector?

also any general advice people can offer?

many thanks

josh


----------

